
Ask HN: Why Docker for Mac is so much screwed up? - scarecrowx
There are so many issues are still pending or aborted. Is there any alternative? Had to switch to Linux machine for docker.<p>Look into the issues:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;for-mac&#x2F;issues&#x2F;410<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;for-mac&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1759<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;for-mac&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1835<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;comments&#x2F;5s9v72&#x2F;is_docker_for_mac_extremely_slow_for_anyone_else&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;46406980&#x2F;rails-assets-are-very-slow-on-macox-docker
======
aprdm
I feel it isn't a big priority. Production Servers run Linux, Docker
prioritizes features for Production Servers. We will probably see Docker being
better in Windows than in Mac soon with Microsoft investment due to Azure. If
I had to estimate I would say 90% of the servers are running Linux, 9.5%
windows, 0.5% Mac.

------
thepapanoob
maybe its because docker is based on LXC (LinuX Containers)?!?!

